
Spain issues arrest warrant for Netanyahu - dmichulke
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/spain-issues-arrest-warrant-for-israeli-prime-minister-benjamin-netanyahu-over-2010-gaza-flotilla-a6736436.html
======
pedalpete
Does anybody know 1) Spain's jurisdiction in this charge and 2) if there are
any other examples of similar charges being brought against members of a
foreign government?

Under International Law, I understand they can be charged by The Hague, but by
an individual country? How rare is this?

